# Problems Aligning Sram Force 2010 Rear Derailleur



## Dustin4931 (Sep 21, 2009)

I just bought the new Sram Force 2010 group and I've already been back to my LBS 3 times in the last 5 days to get the 8th gear (my cassette is 11-28) to stop "jumping" when I put a load on it in either the big or small ring (compact crank). It's not actually changing gears, the chain is just "jumping" off the cassette long enough for me to lose my momentum. Really frustrating. My LBS keeps assuring me it's a cable tension issue, but I can't figure out why they can't get this to work properly. What a pain.

The rest of the gears work perfectly. Well, almost. Like the other post I read, I can't get rid of the rub on the front derailleur in the little chain ring either when I'm trying for the 8th, 9th or 10th hardest gears. My understanding from the reviews I've read is that I should be able to get at least gear 8 and 9 to work without rubbing. Arg. Never had these problems -- EVER -- with my Ultegra system. Wondering if I made a mistake in upgrading.

Anyone having the same problem?


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

For the FD you may want to check to make sure it is lined up straight if it is a clamp on.

The RD may have a tension problem but could also have a bent/non-straight derailleur hanger. Some shops don't think to check that. it is a common problem.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

You should be able to get the "8th" gear without rubbing. I'm running the new Force also. No issues, but of course I installed it myself. The 2 smallest gears you will get some rub. I had this even with my 105/Ultegra combo.

It does sound like a cable issue. Either tension or maybe housing length at the RD. Some places have trouble setting up SRAM stuff. I don't since I've been running SRAM on my MTB for 2 years now so I know most of the quirks SRAM can give out.

Is there another LBS in your area? Maybe a racer you know that is running SRAM?


----------



## Dustin4931 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Quick Link...*

Just in case anyone has this problem, I think I've finally discovered the source of the "jumping 8th gear." There was a slight irregularity in the quick link on my chain (from what I understand, the new Force 2010 chains aren't designed for quick links..). In any event, by pinning the chain we alleviated the problem. Smooth as butter now.

Oh, and the ergonomics are really great with the new Force 2010 shifters. My hands don't feel fatigued like they used to on my old 105 shifters.

Thanks for all your feedback.

Dustin


----------



## cosmo333 (Oct 5, 2005)

All SRAM chains should use a connector link according to Ed at SRAM-he's been telling our shop that forever. You might want to confirm what chain is really on your bike-repinning a SRAM chain doesn't work for very long.


----------



## Dustin4931 (Sep 21, 2009)

*sram chain*

Thanks for the info Cosmo. Turns out, when I bought my bike frame and Force 2010 group (I I was trying to save a few bucks by having my LBS build it up it up with some parts from my old bike), it didn't (strangely) come with a Sram chain. I didn't know this. My LBS installed a chain that wasn't a Sram (I live in Taiwan where much of this stuff is made an my LBS put what he thought was a better chain... it just wouldn't work with the quick link he installed). So, there's the culprit. Once he pinned this chain it worked perfectly. Although I'm guessing it would work even better with a real Sram chain. 

Arg. It's a process living in a place with a major language barrier.

Peace,
Dustin


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*"Pinning"?*

Just to add a cautionary note, every modern (10sp) chain I've encountered must be joined using either a quick-connect link or some other prorietary method (Shimano and their "break-off" pin, Campy and their sections of chain with the special pin, etc.). 

Re-joining the chain without using the proper methods (ie. pushing out a pin and then pushing it back in) can lead to a chain failure at the least opportune times...

I'm sure your lbs is aware of this, but it can't hurt to double-check.


----------



## Dustin4931 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Good Point*

Thanks for pointing this out. I guess I knew this, but I'm going to follow up on it with my L
BS.


----------

